# How do I find out about a specific breeder?



## stephaniekay (May 30, 2013)

We have found a breeder who is local to us and is charging $1100 for a puppy. We are going to her home this weekend to see the puppies that she has available and to possibly take one home. She does not do any health testing on the puppies. She gives a 1 year health guarantee and has given the first round of shots and dewormed. I should mention that we just want a companion dog. We are not looking to show the dog and we don't care about if his parents are show dogs. We like the breed and we love the personality of the Havanese. Can anyone offer any insight on how I can be sure that I'll get a good pup? I can't find anything about the breeder on line. I know she also breeds Maltese.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I would like to say initially I would recommend that you do not go to look at the puppies until you have more information. It's very tempting when someone is close by and they currently have puppies. It's also hard to say no to the cute little fluffballs once you set eyes on them, so take a step back and think first.

It's very important that the parents of the pups are health tested. Not just vet checked, that means next to nothing. I understand that championship lines may not seem important to you if you want "just a pet", but there's more to it than that. The best way to make sure you get a healthy, sound dog with a good temperament is to obtain a pup from a breeder who health tests the parents and breeds wisely. Your dog will be a part of your family for a long time. It is worth paying a little extra for a properly bred pup to lessen the chances of health problems later which might be costly. The fee you are stating is not far from what some good breeders charge.

I am not an expert and I'm sure many others will chime in with more facts to help you.
The good folks on this forum know their stuff and it would be wise to listen to them. Don't rush in to anything, as tempting as it is.

PS: If the dogs parent's are not show dogs, where did they come from? Could they be puppy mill dogs?


----------



## stephaniekay (May 30, 2013)

Rita,
Thank you so much for responding. I am totally second-guessing going this weekend and I have submitted an application to a responsible, well-respected breeder. The only problem is that we will have to wait a while for a puppy. Possibly several months. But I suppose it is worth it for a happy, healthy puppy.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Stephanie,
It is absolutely positively worth the wait. I learned that lesson the hard way. Not only is the health testing important, but finding a breeder who will match a puppy's personality to your lifestyle is priceless and can save you a ton of heartache.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I can't say this enough - it IS worth it to wait! I have seen so many people get pups from less reliable breeders and it opens the door to so many health issues down the line. Not to mention expense. And the guarantees are not always so useful. Once the dog is yours, you are in love, and would never think about returning it to the breeder. That would be heartbreaking. One friend of mine got a dog who developed unbelievable allergies after about a year. He was scratching and biting himself so badly and constantly and suffering so much that he eventually had to be put down. Come to find out that another person's dog from the same breeder had the same horrible allergies! Good breeders are those who take pains to make sure that they are developing lines of dogs who are healthy physically and emotionally. Hold out for the best breeder you can find. And be willing to travel. We live in New York and went all the way to Florida for our puppy. There are many great breeders right here on the forum. And be suspicious of anyone selling a Havanese for less than $2000. Good luck in your search!


----------



## stephaniekay (May 30, 2013)

I found a little more info. This is what she says: AKC registered, CERF, champion bloodlines. 16 years breeding experience.
How can I verify this?
Also - doing the tests...how does that guarantee a healthy dog? We had a pedigree Cairn terrier when I was a kid and he developed Cushings Disease and a brain tumor. Please help me understand.


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

Personally, at a minimum I'd like to see hips, eyes, elbows, patellas, heart, bile acid, and baer testing done. While it won't guarantee a healthy puppy, it certainly will put the odds in your favor.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Health testing (most of them) is done on the parents, not the puppies - it's to ensure your puppy is coming from good lines healthwise. Obviously, this doesn't guarantee that you'll get a dog who will be healthy, because illness happens even in the best of lines.

Here's a thread about what to look for/ask/etc.
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=16008


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

Good point - I should have clarified that - while some testing can be done earlier, final testing is usually done at 2 years of age and eyes are re-tested annually.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

stephaniekay said:


> Rita,
> Thank you so much for responding. I am totally second-guessing going this weekend and I have submitted an application to a responsible, well-respected breeder. The only problem is that we will have to wait a while for a puppy. Possibly several months. But I suppose it is worth it for a happy, healthy puppy.


It is absolutely worth the wait!!! Between finding a breeder and waiting for my puppy, the process took me most of a year. I haven't regretted that wait for a moment. I got a WONDERFUL, healthy dog, with w fantstic disposition from a breeder who does all the proper health testing, does a FANTASTIC job raising the pups, and has been an on-going resource for me in the years since I got Kodi. That's the kind of experience I wish everyone could have.

Just the price of these puppies is too low. Quality Havanese puppies (and I'm not talking about "show quality", I'm talking about good, healthy, well-raised puppies with good dispositions and health tested parents typically go in the $1800 - $2500 range. This definitely sounds like a back yard breeder to me... In it for the money, not for the breed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

FancyNancy said:


> And be willing to travel. We live in New York and went all the way to Florida for our puppy. There are many great breeders right here on the forum. And be suspicious of anyone selling a Havanese for less than $2000. Good luck in your search!


i agree with that too... I flew from MA to NC for my pup, and would do it again in a heartbeat.lane:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

stephaniekay said:


> I found a little more info. This is what she says: AKC registered, CERF, champion bloodlines. 16 years breeding experience.
> How can I verify this?
> Also - doing the tests...how does that guarantee a healthy dog? We had a pedigree Cairn terrier when I was a kid and he developed Cushings Disease and a brain tumor. Please help me understand.


CERF is not enough, and championship bloodlines means nothing. Unless the PARENTS have been shown, (or at least the sire... occasionally, very experienced breeders who know conformation well will choose to breed an un-titled bitch) you have no way of knowing, as a novice, whether this breeder is breeding to the breed standard. And that means temperamentally as well as physically.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HalleBerry said:


> Good point - I should have clarified that - while some testing can be done earlier, final testing is usually done at 2 years of age and eyes are re-tested annually.


Yea, the only teating typically done on the puppies themselves, and one I'd insist on in any puppy I bought is BAER testing for unilateral deafness. A deaf puppy is very challenging to train, and we've had a couple of people on the forum end up with deaf puppies because they weren't BAER tested before going to their permanent homes.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

you can also go to the OFFA website. You can search the breeders kennel name to see if she has done any testing.


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

I think the Havanese Club of America has an excellent section for new puppy buyers. They also have a breeder referral section where you can find one near you. If you don't want to wait, sometimes reputable breeders can but you in touch with another good breeder with a current litter.
http://havanese.org/hcapupclass.html

'


----------



## stephaniekay (May 30, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your guidance!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

I just want to chime in and reinforce the waiting! All puppies are adorable, but many many anecdotes here will show you the added heartache and potentially very high costs that come from not using the best breeders. Not just health issues, but temperament issues. 

Havs are fantastic and a joy to train. One reason is that they tend to be eager to please, smart and handler-focused to your every cue. This trait can also make them highly sensitive. My Hav completely shuts down with a harsh tone let alone yelling (even by others, not directed at him). He took some time and training as a pup to quit hiding behind me and go socialize with other dogs (now he gets upset if I don't let him say hi to dogs we meet). He's now a perfect well mannered Don Juan, stealing everyone's heart. 

So as 'soft' or sensitive dogs, when a Hav doesn't have the best start with regards to socialization or crate/housetraining, it can really be challenge to overcome. With a rescue, this is an accepted risk and selfless act in taking on these challenges. With a pup that you're paying significant money for, I don't think it's a risk worth taking. Your Hav will be an integral part of your life for 15+ yrs. An extra 6 months to a year are nothing! Plus having met some 'discount' Havs at the park, you'd be hard pressed to categorize them as the same breed as my Hav. They looked nothing alike and their personalities were miles apart.


----------

